# Vita-Mix Maxi 4000 - Reviews needed



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

I've found this Vita-Mix for $200 second hand, originally purchased in 1993. Owner said it was barely used, and the picture they sent me shows it as virtually new. It comes with the video and instruction book (or was it a recipe book?)

I want to get it, but I need to do my research before I spend all that money.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siana* 
I've found this Vita-Mix for $200 second hand, originally purchased in 1993. Owner said it was barely used, and the picture they sent me shows it as virtually new. It comes with the video and instruction book (or was it a recipe book?)

I want to get it, but I need to do my research before I spend all that money.










that's a darn good deal. jump on it!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh-and yes, it's a recipe book. I think you'll get alot of responses...I have never heard of anyone regretting buying a vitamix!


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks Faery







It seems these typically sell on eBay for US$150-$180 +shipping, with the higer end prices for ones with all extras.

I'm just waiting on finding out from the owner if the small spots on the inside of the jug are just discoloriation spots, or rust. From what little research I've done on stainless steel and rust however, it seems like it's easy to remove. I'd still rather not buy one with rust, or at least get a better deal on it









I hope others will respond too. This seller does sort-of regreat buying this because it's been sitting around unused for so long







Doubt that'll happen with us.


----------



## shellbell1969 (Jan 3, 2007)

Please let it be known that Vita-mix is the best kitchen appliance - bar none!
There is really nothing to compare it too.

There is a catch though. The 4000 model is at least 14 to 15 years old and just does not perform like the newer 5000 model. The 4000 is a 1 hp motor where the 5000 is 2.1 peak motor hp. Not to mention, the 5000 makes 1/2 the noise of the 4000. The 4000 sounds like an airplane is flying though your home. If you have a newborn, you do not want a 4000. We made all of our baby food in our Vita-mix. I have twins that will be 4 in Feb. They are faster, taller, and I feel more intelligent than some of their classmates. I am not bragging but I just see it. My kids have the normal finicky attitude over some foods but there is not one day that they have ever turned down a delicious smoothie, never. By the way, the 5000 will liquify the seeds of almost any and all fruits and vegetable yielding an extreme does of phyto-nutrients, whereas the 4000 will not.

I hope that I have just saved yourself a couple of 100 bucks. Find a 5000 somewhere. They usually sell for like 3 to 400 and it will be well worth it.

I am sure that some people will just think a blender is a blender but this is just not the case. There are several blenders on the market, but then again, a Vita-mix is more of a Whole Food Processor. It is more of a multi-tool. I have used every blender like tool and there is absolutely nothing that can chop, dice, mince, crush, puree, homogenize, or perform bio-available feats like this machine. When I have ever seen a negative response from anyone online, I know right away that these people do not understand what they have and how to use it. No offense, it is just reality. What I am ultimately talking about - recipes. If you do not like what you make in a Vita-mix then you are not going to like a Vita-mix. If you do decide to get a Vita-mix 5000 it comes with a pretty good cookbook and video. When you get ready for more exotic recipes like we prefer, then there is a site called www.vitamixrecipes.com and they can really provided insight on how to use my machine more, and better. And because I am using it more than ever, I am really getting good at it! I only wished I knew about that site earlier. I think the site is kind of new but they have hit the nail on the head on this one. I do not know if it is okay to mention another site here and I apologize if so. I just bet there are 1000's of people just like me that have a Vita-mix just sitting there collecting dust. Never again will that person be me!

By the way, the site has a membership fee of 24.99/year, and that includes unlimited downloads. I used promo code "Vitanow" and it knocks off 5 bucks to 19.99/year. I just tried the code and it still works.

Thanks and have a good year!

Shell


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Shell









I didn't see your message until today, when I decided to update this thread because... I received the Vita-Mix 4000!

I do appreciate your post greatly, and perhaps when we have a steady income again, with some excess funds, I can get a 5000. For the 4000, I actually sold off a bunch of stuff to get the funds together, and we barely made it. I think I got a great deal considering it looks and works perfectly, and comes with the extras (book, video, extra seals). I can easily sell this for almost the same when I'm done with it


----------



## diamondslim (May 31, 2013)

Well I've had my 4000 since 1992 it still runs like a jewel. I've made ice cream, smoothies, soups kneaded dough in my restaurant and at home, when I brought it into
the restaurant I made cooling drinks for the employees and when customers saw how colorful and cool they looked I had to add it to the menu. The book that came with it is full of wonderful stuff. I'm still using it today!!! It Truly paid for itself. After rediscovering it in storage and after I already ordered Montels juicer hmmm I think I will return it I only need two parts the plastic dome and wooden stirer. I Love the vita-mixer!!!


----------



## SharonJM (Jan 29, 2014)

I've had this machine for many years and absolutely depend upon it for so many jobs. Current prices are in the $500+ range. I'd say $200 is a fantastic bargain.


----------

